# Set Up Moves



## ColdbuffeT (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick question I'm not sure of. For the ORIENTATION stage of BLD (Macky's mathod), can the set up moves be anything? Or must they be within (FBUDR2L2)? 

And while I'm on the topic, if something must require me to stay within the (FBUDR2L2) group, am I allowed to do F2, B2 etc? I know you can't do quarter turns of R and L but I'm not sure about F's, B's, D's, and U's. 

Thanks.


----------



## tim (Aug 6, 2007)

For orientation you can use any setup move you want.

And for your (FBUDR2L2) group:
F2 = F F
B2 = B B


----------

